# Harnoncourt's Brahms



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Has anyone got this CD? If so, what do you think of it?

It's very cheap for a box set and I'm thinking of buying a copy.


----------



## 1648 (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't have it, but I'd risk it for that price - at least if you already have a set of Brahms symphonies.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Based on my hearing of only Symphony 2 from this set, I'd say a reasonably-priced purchase is worthwhile. I see a Similar Thread below also praises Symphony 2.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> Based on my hearing of only Symphony 2 from this set, I'd say a reasonably-priced purchase is worthwhile. I see a Similar Thread below also praises Symphony 2.


Hmm, thank you. I hadn't noticed that thread (even though it has exactly the same title as this one!).


----------

